# WHEELS THROUGH TIME SCHWINN STING-RAY EXHIBIT



## GWLW7272 (Mar 27, 2018)

take a look & join our Schwinn Sting-ray & Krate Bikes Facebook page * family friendly * if your tired of the "other" pages
https://www.facebook.com/groups/357002428002159/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Darthvader (May 27, 2018)

0


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2018)

Probably cool but some of us don't do FB


----------



## stoney (May 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably cool but some of us don't do FB




I don't do Facebook at all. I am a dinosaur.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 28, 2018)

Facebook is evil...but my shop dog has a seldom used account to help me with these situations.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 28, 2018)

No Facebook either .


----------



## Jrodarod (May 28, 2018)

I don’t do Facebook. Too many mommies looking for me.


----------

